# Cyprus postal service



## Me1issa (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi all, please can someone help. 

What is the Cyprus postal service like for postage within the island? And also imports?

I am looking into mail and parcels, from what I know most people have PO boxes, but how does that work for parcels. 

Does Cyprus have a door to door service


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi,

Generally you will get a note from the postman and have to go to the office to pick it up. They don't deliver anything bigger than a small jiffy bag (i have found). 

The post in cyprus is slow but not too bad.. internationally its very very slow.. if you buy online from somone like amazon then expect it to be 3 weeks!! 

If your gonna sell on ebay uk then you should really tell the buyers as it can take AGES even as insured and tracked.. A courier company may be best but they cost lots.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We often get parcels and they are kept at the main p.o and a note put in our p.o box for us to collect them.

Veronica


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

If you want to deliver something within the island a lot of people use Akis express. 

GAP Akis Express Cyprus - send package cyprus - send money cyprus - Homepage


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Me1issa said:


> Hi all, please can someone help.
> 
> What is the Cyprus postal service like for postage within the island? And also imports?
> 
> ...


We live in the mountains and none of the courier services on the island will deliver to us, even when the sender has paid for this service, we have to collect from the main offices in Nicosia, once they have the courtesy of letting us know they have a parcel for us, that is. 

However the post is generally very efficient. Most parcels including large Amazon and Lakeland parcels are delivered to the door (by the Muktars wife who is the local post lady!) Post can take between 5 days and 6 weeks from UK, there seems to be no rhyme or reason for time scales. Inter island is quite quick.


----------

